# Staying at Lake Garda



## presto

Posted here about staying at lake Garda,got some terrific advice.Was wondering if any one knew the availability of the sites there at the end of May.We are not sure exactly when we will arrive there around the end of May.Would like to just get there and look around Russell recommends camp butterfly sounds good but dont know if we have to pre-book restricting us on our journey through Holland and Germany, Presto


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda*

Hi

Late May is not all that busy at Garda so you might be ok without booking. If you do head for Camping Butterfly at Peschiera and he is full, there are another 10 campsites within a couple of miles.

Russell


----------



## presto

Thank you Russell that will keep wife from nagging we usually find somewhere to stay there seems plenty of choice. 

Presto


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda*

Have a look at

www.gardalake.it

www.camping.it

http://www.campinglagodigarda.it/camping_lake_garda.php?section=localita

Russell


----------



## boringfrog

*Garda*

Hey Presto, why not try Camping Fornella, around the South West side of the lake, we spend 5 days there 2 years ago. Very peacefull site and it was in the ACSI book for 15 euro a night (not sure if it is in now).
Campsite
ACSI site


----------



## fredblogs

*I will be there around the same time*

Hi Presto,

I will be leaving the UK and travelling down to Garda from 28th May.

I plan to stop over at Lake Constance for one or two nights on the way down. I am also hoping to visit Caldonazzo and Venice during my trip of just over two weeks.

I have just purchased the ACSI book so will probably be on one of the listed sites.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## eddied

*Lake Garda end of May*

 Ciao tutti, just to remind you all 23 May is Pentecost. If heading to Garda, make sure you know the lyrics of Deutschland ueber Alles! :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## presto

*Lake Garda*

Morning Steve, We should be at Lake Garda early part of June so perhaps bump into each other not literally I hope  We have purchased the ACSI book also for first time hope it will save some cash.Never been to Italy before looking forward to the visit.Thanks for the Pentecost warning EDDIED will get me leather shoorts out :lol: not a pretty sight. All the best PRESTO


----------



## jedi

Hi Steve and Presto,

Also intend to be around Garda in early June. Never know, we might all bump into each other! Looking in ACSI book for possible sites at the moment.

Jed


----------



## timofleeds

Hi just returned from Lake Garda stayed at camping Bella Itallia, this is a massive campsite and you are quite packed in but it is a well run site and does accept ACSI within certain dates. There is a very good pool complex and several bars and restaurants and it is right on the waters edge. We do not usually go for this type of big site but I can say it was a pleasure to stop there even though the weather was very poor most of the time. You can walk to Pescheria del Garda in about ten minutes along the edge of the lake, this is worth the walk as the small town is very nice with bars and restaurants set in the old town. I can also give details of sites we used en route if you want to know?

Regards Tim


----------



## SpeedyDux

The lake front Al Lago campsite in Riva del Garda works on a first-come, first-served basis. Family run. No booking. The shower and loo facilities are a bit basic but it's in a great location with direct beach access. Small-ish and mostly shady pitches on sandy hard standing or grass, all with EHU. May be unsuitable for the biggest MHs. Also has its own resident bat colony. 


SD


----------



## clive1821

Thanks for all the info, looks stunning place.. so much so we have booked the ferry on the 4th June and we are off to see for our selves.... 8)


----------



## sheringham

Hi Clive

During 2007 & 2008 we spent May in the Lake Garda area on registered campsites, municipal sites and aostas. (see MHF campsite data) On both occassions we did not find it necessary to pre book sites.
For what its worth.... we found the eastern side of the lake the best because the sun sets over the lake and you appear to have a longer day. We stopped at a site on the western side in Salo bay and the angled height of the land to the west means that the sun sets behind the mountains quite early this time if the year.
We do have Camping Cheques, ACSI and this year vacancesoleil cheques but we seldom do book sites anywhere in Europe in the Spring or the Autumn and have never been refused. There is but the 2 of us so we do avoid school holidays. 
Enjoy!!

Ron


----------



## clive1821

Hi Ron,

Thanks for that... we to avoid the school holidays.... we aim to get there but you never know, might just find things on the way that make us want us to stay there.... we just go and see what happens... thats the name of the game..... the camper helps as well... 8)


----------



## fredblogs

*Nearly time*

Hi Folks

I now have my tunnel crossing booked for Thursday night, planning to travel down via Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Germany, Austria and on to Venice.

I am loosely scheduled to stop over at Lake Constance, Caldonnazo, Venice and Garda before heading home via Bourg St Maurice in the French alps.

Anyone who sees a Green Peugeot Boxer with a white one close by please give us a hoot.

Regards

Steve


----------



## sander4709

timofleeds said:


> Hi just returned from Lake Garda stayed at camping Bella Itallia, this is a massive campsite and you are quite packed in but it is a well run site and does accept ACSI within certain dates. There is a very good pool complex and several bars and restaurants and it is right on the waters edge. We do not usually go for this type of big site but I can say it was a pleasure to stop there even though the weather was very poor most of the time. You can walk to Pescheria del Garda in about ten minutes along the edge of the lake, this is worth the walk as the small town is very nice with bars and restaurants set in the old town. I can also give details of sites we used en route if you want to know?
> 
> Regards Tim


Can confirm Tim's view of Bella Italia, we have just stayed there for 4 nights (following 2 nights at Moniga del Garda). Bella Italia is huge (500 pitches) but the facilities are great and with the ACSI rate we were paying 23 euros per night for 3 adults. Took the bus to Verona and train to Milan. All good (tuuto bene!).


----------

